#ubuntu-boot 2006-10-17
<makx> hmmm
#ubuntu-boot 2006-10-19
<turbidostato> Hi, I'm using dapper.  Anyone knows why /sbin/unconfigured.sh doesn't seem to be "fired" at boot time?
<turbidostato> I think I'll give /sbin/setup.sh a try
<turbidostato> I'm working on a customized boot CD.  Is there any preseed option I can use so network  is not configured at all?
<turbidostato> Well... it seems that /sbin/setup.sh does run at boot-up, so that's better
<turbidostato> There's still the problem with network configuration
#ubuntu-boot 2006-10-20
<spencer> hello?
<spencer> is anyone in this chat?
<spencer> I need some help with dual booting and GRUB
#ubuntu-boot 2006-10-21
<andej> hey
<andej> can anyone tell me why windows starts to load using grub but then quickly bsods and my comp restarts?
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
#ubuntu-boot 2007-10-16
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-boot.log
* mode/#ubuntu-boot [+c]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-boot [-o ubuntulog]  by ChanServ
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-boot.log
* mode/#ubuntu-boot [+c]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-boot [-o ubuntulog]  by ChanServ
<mr_joel> anyone in here who's an expert?
<mr_joel> guess not.
#ubuntu-boot 2007-10-19
<Alp`> here is the party -.-
#ubuntu-boot 2008-10-19
<Dalem50> Hello
<Dalem50> I'm having a problem with booting Ubuntu
#ubuntu-boot 2009-10-12
<lbt> hi - my preseed install of jaunty is fine. If I select pkgsel/upgrade select full-upgrade then the initrd isn't built for the new kernel and it won't boot. A simple update-initramfs fixes it. Known issue?
<lbt> If I add sources.list.d entries,  run "in-target apt-get update" and then run apt-install will I get to see pks from my new repo?
#ubuntu-boot 2009-10-14
<lbt> what groups is the normal single user in after a default install? I have : adm,dialout,cdrom,plugdev,lpadmin    aftera "default" preseed .... no sudo or admin. This seems to lead to issues running various admin guis etc...
<lbt> standard groups: adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare        Also note that sudoers has an (ALL) ALL entry for group admin by default but not in preseed
<lbt> how do I make an install do an upgrade before completing?
#ubuntu-boot 2011-10-23
<obarthelemy> Hi... when creating an upstart job to launch a program at boot, how can I specify that it should run in a specific tty ?
#ubuntu-boot 2013-10-18
<irrelev4nt> hi RoyK
<irrelev4nt> are you there?
#ubuntu-boot 2014-10-18
<jrgong> exit
#ubuntu-boot 2017-10-18
<v3n0m> Hi
<v3n0m> ubuntu 17.10 having very slow boot time
#ubuntu-boot 2017-10-19
<krashekspress_> #ubuntu-boot
#ubuntu-boot 2017-10-20
<ragr> HI
<ragr> I'm new to this channel and how things are normally hanlded
<ragr> though I have an issue with Ubuntu not prompting me for encryption key at bootup anymore
